# Ripped Off! Amsterdam Seeds--beware!



## mojomon (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't believe I got ripped off my first time buying seeds...

Actually used this site's seedbank rating/review list to choose AMSTERDAM SEEDS, and ordered seeds from them 2 days ago online from their seemingly legit website. 

Placed order, received email confirmation of placed order with instructions on how to send payment. Wired $180.00 ($202.00 total after transfer processing fee), sent transfer confirmation# in email to AMSTERDAM SEEDS per their instructions so they could claim the money on their end, and received confirmation from Western Union next day that money was picked up.

Never received any confirmation of this from AMSTERDAM SEEDS, despite my subsequent emails requesting verification. My order status on the site remains unchanged and listed as "queued", and shows no payment was made. All my emails requesting info and/or assistance have been blatantly ignored. I am a first timer---both for buying seeds and growing---and this really is disappointing. 
Anyone had this happen to them?
Any suggestions on how I might be able to get my money back? (I know, probably a VERY stupid question, but worth a shot I guess)---
BUYER'S BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2005)

...eeeeasy mojo'. I wouldn't get my panties bunched up too quickly there. Give 'em a few days. They prolly process a significant amount of mail/orders 'n things. Then verification, then posting it on the site.  It all takes time. Be persistant, but NOT offensive in your querries. 
  I've never dealt with that vendor, but untill you are certain that you've been ripped, being offensive will serve no purpose.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

I have not dealt with them either. But I agree with hick. Cool out and give them a few days. You gota remember were all just a bunch of stoners. I was biting my nails every day for 2 weeks before I got my seeds. I didnt get a confermation that they had been sent or money was recived. But they came none the less. Just give them a chance. And let us know if they show up or not.


----------



## mojomon (Jun 28, 2005)

You guys are right I'm sure, but it just looked like they were doing the usual scam deal.  First timer jitters I suppose.  Thanks for the voice of reason.  Been ripped off online a few times and you know the old saying about once bitten.  Hopefully all is well and will work out.  Thanks for the words of encouragement-
Peace,
mo


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

I know what you mean. Your fears are not without warrant. Just give them some time. Hang in there bro.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Mojo

There are more sites called Amsterdam Seeds. You have an URL for me? Maybe we can contact them and saying to better solve the problem in order to avoid getting a bad name here on the forum.


----------



## mojomon (Jun 29, 2005)

Also known as Global Seed Network (www.amsterdamseeds.com).  Anyway, I finally heard from them yesterday, and they say my stuff is on the way, I'll keepmy fingers crossed.  This was a lesson on the need to mellow out and be patient...(although, it still would have been nice if they just could have dropped me a quick email to acknowledge my concern-  I don't think that was asking too much-)  Anyway I will eat much crow if the seeds do arrive and choke it down...  
P.S.: can someone check out my post on "general indoor growing" and give some advice?  I could use it as I am just getting started--
Thanks--


----------



## mojomon (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wanted to formally retract my earlier statements---although I still think their customer service was very lacking, I did receive my seeds fro AMsterdam (Global Seed Network) a couple of days ago (total of seven days to get here), and they are currently in wet paper towels.
Never let it be said I I wasn't a fair man..


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 12, 2005)

patience is a great pleasure, if you have it in you

greetz


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad to hear u got em


----------

